# longer or shorter cyces



## over9cc (Aug 23, 2014)

longer or shorter low dose cycles and why?

ex-500-750mg/test and one other compound. ie anavar/deca.

longer as in 18+ weeks


----------



## stonetag (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, I've lost track as to how long I've been on, so yeah, I like long cycles.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry bro, that was an inexperienced answer from a somewhat experienced guy. I have been on since march, and I am winding it down as we speak. Longer works for me.


----------



## woodswise (Aug 23, 2014)

I blasted from January through the end of July and cruised for the month of August.  I'll be blasting again come September 1.  So it's longer cycles for me, too.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2014)

OP, do you blast and cruise or will you be looking at PCT?


----------



## over9cc (Aug 23, 2014)

cycling for now but also would like to know about b&c, i most likely will switch over one day


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 23, 2014)

Cycle time has to with first your goals and second the compounds you're running.  Many long esters take 5 to 7 weeks start seeing the benefits so it makes sense to run them longer.

My personal preference is 12 to 16 weeks.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2014)

Both!

Shorter for stuff like Tren longer for stuff like Deca.

I go 6 weeks on Tren A but have gone 24 weeks on Deca.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 23, 2014)

I do 2 days on 5 days off


----------



## Seeker (Aug 23, 2014)

I've heard of guys running very short cycles of 4-6 weeks at a time and that's all they do.  Using compounds such as tren A, dbol, test prop, anadrol. They then take the same time off and back to it again.


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

I prefer longer cycles and rotating compounds in and out every few months. That's what works best for me but if you pct and don't blast and cruise that might not be best for you


----------



## jSalud (Aug 24, 2014)

Since I do not Blast and Cruise yet shorter cycles make more sense. Following the time on=time off+PCT formula you can get more cycles in every year. A bit more expensive running short cylces though unfortunately.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 24, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Both!
> 
> Shorter for stuff like Tren longer for stuff like Deca.
> 
> I go 6 weeks on Tren A but have gone 24 weeks on Deca.



^^^ THIS ^^^ it's going to depend upon the compound as per the best practice for a cycle time (generally speaking). Tren Ace hits hard, kicks quick and clears fast. Deca takes time to build-up and takes forever to clear. 

If you're leaning towards Test / Deca, I'd not run any less than 16 weeks.


----------

